# Fear 2 Demo Out



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey everyone, the Fear 2 Demo is now out! I just found it on Gamershell.com, here's the link
http://www.gamershell.com/download_38288.shtml
Enjoy!

Edit - Try this site if Gamershell is full - http://games.on.net/file/23671/F.E.A.R._2_Project_Origin_Demo
Edit 2 - And another link http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/13584/F.E.A.R.+2:+Project+Origin+Singleplayer+Demo
Edit 3 - Demo is now on the official site - http://www.whatisfear.com/
Edit 4 - Now it is also on TPU - http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1314/mirrors.php
The demo is also available on Steam now.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

Cool. Does it (the demo) have an integrated bench mark tool as the original FEAR had?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jan 22, 2009)

DOWNLOADING NOW!  Thanks for this, I look forward to playing it when I get home from school!


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 22, 2009)

1.8 gig Demo.  Wowzers.  DLing now.


----------



## crtecha (Jan 22, 2009)

downloading!!


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Cool. Does it (the demo) have an integrated bench mark tool as the original FEAR had?


I have no idea, I haven't downloaded it yet.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

Please keep this updated... man i should have called in sick today


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Downloading!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

I would like to know if there is a built in benchmark tool like Zehnsucht asked. 

You guys that can test the demo should run the Fraps benchmark and let us know min, max, and avg FPS for whatever settings you use.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 22, 2009)

I hope my Athlon X4 4200+ can play it lol my 9750 died last night


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Already? What voltage did you use? 1.5?


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I would like to know if there is a built in benchmark tool like Zehnsucht asked.
> 
> You guys that can test the demo should run the Fraps benchmark and let us know min, max, and avg FPS for whatever settings you use.



Nope no benchmark in demo .

EDIT: There's not even a lean in it ..  If it's like that in retail version i will not be getting it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 22, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Already? What voltage did you use? 1.5?



1.6v  The memory controller died on it actually. My mother board gives a C1 Memory Error when I have it in.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I hope my Athlon X4 4200+ can play it lol my 9750 died last night



.... you system is a murderer.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Is that the only CPU you've killed? RIP.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 22, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Nope no benchmark in demo .
> 
> EDIT: There's not even a lean in it ..  If it's like that in retail version i will not be getting it.



What do you mean by lean?


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> What do you mean by lean?



Peek around a corner without the enemy spotting you.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> What do you mean by lean?



He probably means the ability to look/lean around corners when you shoot. Usually the Q and E buttons. Like every other mainstream shooter has.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

The first FEAR didn't have lean did it? I can't remember.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> .... you system is a murderer.



No. I am a murderer.. I've killed 2 CPU's, 10+ ram sticks, 3 motherboards, 4 video cards, 2 power supplies, a case, 2 DVD drives, 2 hard drives and a monitor.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2009)

J-Man said:


> The first FEAR didn't have lean did it? I can't remember.



Yes it did.

Ewww, Some things are cool in it but if hats basicly how it's going to play like i'll skip it.  How people die and stuff don't seem right.

All though it does run really well just not as good as the origanel to me.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not bothered about lean. 38%


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Yes it did.
> 
> Ewww, Some things are cool in it but if hats basicly how it's going to play like i'll skip it.  How people die and stuff don't seem right.
> 
> All though it does run really well just not as good as the origanel to me.



What settings are you using and what kind of performance are you getting?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 22, 2009)

dling now. Will have to wait until I get home from work... unless I happen to get sick for some reason...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome, I have DLed the 360 version before school and when i get back from school i will DL the PC version. I was trying to DL it on there offical site but it was saying it is still coming soon, so hopefully when i get back i can DL it straight away on my PC at Gamershell, Fileplanet or the offical site.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

getting the download right now. 2 of the 3 where at 100% and that 1 was at 98 when I started... Everyone is getting them some!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am not going to watch my bro play the 360 version tho, it will damper on the scary parts and i will already know what will happen, i am going to put my headphones on will i DL the PC version,lol, trust me, once i see the scary parts, i can't be suprised by them anymore.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 22, 2009)

This seems a bit late doesnt it? I always thought demo's came out BEFORE the game. Or at least on release.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

Game doesn't come out til feb. 10th I believe...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> This seems a bit late doesnt it? I always thought demo's came out BEFORE the game. Or at least on release.




Game is out 2/10/09


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 22, 2009)

Nearly every server is 100%  I'll have to dl later.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Nearly every server is 100%  I'll have to dl later.




Hopefully when i get back at 3:15, the servers wont be so full of traffic.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Gamershell is full lol, i am downloading from fileplanet now(had to wait 35 mins). Don't forget post pictures in the screenshot thread


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont want to DL it in parts, so i may just to go the offical site(whatisfear.com).


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

batmang said:


> dling now. Will have to wait until I get home from work... unless I happen to get sick for some reason...


 Not fair! I don't do that for a game


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

I got 5 minutes left on the download then I'll play! I'll tell you what FPS I get on my setup. Maxed settings of course.


----------



## alexp999 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Game doesn't come out til feb. 10th I believe...





CDdude55 said:


> Game is out 2/10/09



Damn, had a dumb moment there lol. Thought it was strange


----------



## WOutZoR (Jan 22, 2009)

Found a mirror:
http://i.download.idg.pl/fannef/760...497892fd/cyberjoy/dema/f/fear2/FEAR2_Demo.zip

or go to this website and click the Premium download button:
http://programy.cyberjoy.pl/pobierz/gry/8575.html

You can use a download accelerator like Flashget to crank up the download speed (currently downlaoding at around 800 KB/s)


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

Anyone know if the demo is avaliable at whatisfear.com now?

Cant get to it here at school.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm done. Installing now.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Great... error reading file on completion... forget it.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

SERIOUSLY! WTF! 1000's of people downloading directly from one server is so 90's. Welcome to the new age of TORRENTZ!


----------



## WOutZoR (Jan 22, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Great... error reading file on completion... forget it.



Crap... where you got the install from?


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

Gamershell.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

Here's a torrent from the Norwegian game site www.gamer.no

ftp://download.gamer.no/gamer.no/fear2demo.zip.torrent


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Ill have to download this soon. Hopefully it will run on my 2400pro as my 4870 is out for RMA.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

That's more like it. Downloading now at 6 MB/s.


----------



## FatForester (Jan 22, 2009)

Downloads are crammed or incredibly slow and the site to grab the torrent times out on me. I'll just try it later I guess.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> He probably means the ability to look/lean around corners when you shoot. Usually the Q and E buttons. Like every other mainstream shooter has.



Look / lean is cool but not essential. CSS, HL2, L4D, and TF2 don't have it and they're fun as hell. That said, I do wish they would have included it in FEAR 2 though.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome. Download time: 15 minutes.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

FatForester said:


> Look / lean is cool but not essential. CSS, HL2, L4D, and TF2 don't have it and they're fun as hell. That said, I do wish they would have included it in FEAR 2 though.



I know.. L4D has no look/lean but I love that game as well.  If a game has it I will use it.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

My god this is downloading slow. Everywhere I try to download it from I only get like 100kb/s. I should of downloaded it when I found it , but I was downloading something else at the time. Looks like I'll have to wait till later to get it.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> My god this is downloading slow. Everywhere I try to download it from I only get like 100kb/s. I should of downloaded it when I found it , but I was downloading something else at the time. Looks like I'll have to wait till later to get it.



Have you tried the torrent?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Have you tried the torrent?


That's the only one I haven't tried yet, I guess I'll try it now.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

I'd install and play it now, but I have serious cleaning to do. And I want to install my new 4870 first before playing it as well (which means draining and refilling the loop).


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, that link to the torrent does not work for me, there's nothing to select when you click on it.It just says "Index of ftp://download.gamer.no/gamer.no/fear2demo.zip.torrent/" and there's nothing below it to click on.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Have you tried the torrent?



I tried the torrent.... it doesnt work for me.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

Wierd. Try this:
http://www.gamer.no/artikler/fear_2_project_origin/67359
and click
Last ned demoen fra Gamer.no (Bittorrent – anbefales!)

If I could attach the torrent I would do it, but they are not allowed.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

Alright, I found a different site to get it from
http://games.on.net/file/23671/F.E.A.R._2_Project_Origin_Demo
I'm currently downloading at my max speed , so try that one if you cant get the torrent to work.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> What settings are you using and what kind of performance are you getting?



I'm very happy how its running Default settings at 1600x1200.  It  just don't seem as good for some reason like when glass breaks.  Maybe i should go though the settings again but from what i noticed it picked high settings with a low res.

I do get the odd pause but thats due to my dated v card.


I downloaded mine from fileplanet @ 900KB that was high enough and knew gamershell would be bogged down like always.


----------



## leventp (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not downloading if there is no built-in benchmark tool.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Wierd. Try this:
> http://www.gamer.no/artikler/fear_2_project_origin/67359
> and click
> Last ned demoen fra Gamer.no (Bittorrent – anbefales!)
> ...



I already tried that... I even tried right clicking the link to "save as" and even that timed out.. 



Supreme0verlord said:


> Alright, I found a different site to get it from
> http://games.on.net/file/23671/F.E.A.R._2_Project_Origin_Demo
> I'm currently downloading at my max speed , so try that one if you cant get the torrent to work.



That one works.. descent speed also.



AsRock said:


> I'm very happy how its running Default settings at 1600x1200.  It  just don't seem as good for some reason like when glass breaks.  Maybe i should go though the settings again but from what i noticed it picked high settings with a low res.
> 
> I do get the odd pause but thats due to my dated v card.



Please crank that $h1t to the max and let me know if it looks better than the original.. sorry to be so demanding but I'm at work and I have to play  vicariously thought you... lol


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

Strange. They maybe don't allow connections outside of Norway? I'm sorry for the inconvenience.. At least I tried.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Strange. They maybe don't allow connections outside of Norway? I'm sorry for the inconvenience.. At least I tried.


It's ok i thank you anyway ... now go drain that loop


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

Ok, I found yet another link - http://www.fileshack.com/file.x/13584/F.E.A.R.+2:+Project+Origin+Singleplayer+Demo
Not sure about the download speeds for that one as I am currently downloading it from somewhere else.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

Fileshack is usually FAST for me but they are popular and the waiting time can be long.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Fileshack is usually FAST for me but they are popular and the waiting time can be long.


Ahh... Did not know that, just trying to give more links if other ones don't work.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 22, 2009)

PS3 download when I get home from work!!! w00t! And honestly, I couldn't care less about the lean... so many games don't use it. I barely used it in the first one.


Edit: And remember this is the demo, not the final product, so things may change.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> And honestly, I couldn't care less about the lean... so many games don't use it. I barely used it in the first one.


Exactly what I think about the lean, I've never used it in any game where its an option and I never used it in the first one.... just seems pointless to me, I just run and gun.


----------



## kysg (Jan 22, 2009)

heh complaining about lean now, in this game lean was somewhat needed, your not gonna sit up here and tell you run and gun vs a POV armor, unless you had a shotgun with slowmo....

the reason lean isn't used in other games is because there is no real opportunity to use it.  now instead of throwing other FPS into the mix which don't need lean we can go back to the one that actually does somewhat need it,


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

kysg said:


> heh complaining about lean now, in this game lean was somewhat needed, your not gonna sit up here and tell you run and gun vs a POV armor, unless you had a shotgun with slowmo....
> 
> the reason lean isn't used in other games is because there is no real opportunity to use it.  now instead of throwing other FPS into the mix which don't need lean we can go back to the one that actually does somewhat need it,


Ummmm....Ok, I never used it in the first one and had no problem finishing the game on the hardest difficulty, so I really don't plan on using it in this one. And again *I* think its pointless for this game, just MY opinion.


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

You know, it's not impossible that lean will be implemented in the final game. Remember that the FEAR 1 demo was UTTER crap compared to the retail game.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

I totally forgot that it came out today! Thanks!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2009)

tpu download mirrors incoming soon


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> tpu download mirrors incoming soon


Sweet, thanks W1zz!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

You can download it from the official site. Whatisfear.com.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> You can download it from the official site. Whatisfear.com.



That site is nothing but lag.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

I was able to have download time of 20 mins instead of the hour and 30 from the other..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I was able to have download time of 20 mins instead of the hour and 30 from the other..



I'm downloading from a TPU host and im capping out on my down.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

TPU ftw! I've all ready finished downloading.. Don't have time to look and play it. going to finish my mod tonight and so forth!


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 22, 2009)

*Downloading* siiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 22, 2009)

sweet getting it from gamershell and at 65% and downloading at my full speed just hope it works for me and don't get a file problem like that other guy on here got


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 22, 2009)

download at 1.6mb a sec, there official website has some nice bandwith! WOOT!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2009)

I got mine from my fave dl site,was rapidshare links,so i got it nice and quick.


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 22, 2009)

tigger said:


> I got mine from my fave dl site,was rapidshare links,so i got it nice and quick.



Did you play it yet?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have'nt tried it yet.i will try it in the next half hour and post a cuppla pics.


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 22, 2009)

I edited my first post and added more links to download from.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 22, 2009)

DOWNLOADING!!! Thank you for posting. Been playing through the original and loving it.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

I have 22 minuets remaining, I will install and add some pics.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

The game doesn't seem to be too demanding. People over at guru3d is using 8400gs on it. Anyways, i will post some photos in soon. (if it works  ) 



Castiel said:


> That site is nothing but lag.


I thought i was the only one, i enter my birthday wrong and it took me to some Wb page, tried going back, and all i see is numbers. If people are going to make flash sites, they need to make it simple.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 22, 2009)

please check for a benchmark mode


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I already tried that... I even tried right clicking the link to "save as" and even that timed out..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEHE it was at max already as i thought i noticed just the res to change.  Shame i was looking forword to this. Not really the graphics there pretty dam cool but feel like i'm playing UT3 or the newer quake which i hated.

Also seems like my firewall detected some sort of key logger too.  And when blocked game still works .  Here some pics not great though but some at least.

EDIT. turn off the other monitor so pics be better but i do not feel like playing it again find it kinda boring.



W1zzard said:


> please check for a benchmark mode



Not seen one in game W1z


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't wait.. too bad I work now and have a Tux fitting tonight...


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

Remember this is just the demo I'm sure they will add a few things in the final version  like lean I'm hoping.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I can't wait.. too bad I work now and have a Tux fitting tonight...



Eww .



xRevengEx said:


> Remember this is just the demo I'm sure they will add a few things in the final version  like lean I'm hoping.



Yeah hopfully ..  seems a lot more single minded to me just run and gun type deal.


Not 100% my wifes going like it i think she will not to be honest and she loved FEAR 1 + a pac. She be the only reason i get it due to her liking it but will see tonight lol...


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 22, 2009)

Ohhh I like seeing the blood in that last screeny. Hmmmm... alma kills...


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Eww .
> 
> Not 100% my wifes going like it i think she will not to be honest and she loved FEAR 1 + a pac. She be the only reason i get it due to her liking it but will see tonight lol...



I know... I don't even get hitched until July :shadedshu

Your wife's a gamer...? Nice 

My future wife loves Yoshi's Island for the SNES Emulator... does that count?


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know... I don't even get hitched until July :shadedshu
> 
> Your wife's a gamer...? Nice
> 
> My future wife loves Yoshi's Island for the SNES Emulator... does that count?



yes because that game rocks!!! I have it on my lappy


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is some images of the begining of gameplay, it is very nice for a DX9 game, and Im scared just playing into it for 2 min.!


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

my fiancé loves yoshi's island for the DS that and spore..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are some more!
It is nice! The game shows up on my G15 V2, and it shows my health and ammo! I am shitting my pants as we speak the first part is good, like your fight some bad guys, then you explore while your hearing this little girl cry, and then all of the sudden some ghost is throwing shit and attacking you! This is the best game ever!... Maybe


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## MaxAwesome (Jan 22, 2009)

This game only requires a pentium 4 as minimum! Now that's an optimized PC game! That's what I like to see.

Take that, crappy ports!


----------



## erocker (Jan 22, 2009)

I can't wait to get home and try this so I'm downloading it at work.  I hope my rig can run it. (I know it can )
AMD 64 2800+ OC'd to 2ghz
1GB Kingmax DDR-400
ATI Powercolor 9800SE -no pipe unlock 
Biostar NF3 Motherboard

Low setting goodness here I come!


----------



## RevengE (Jan 22, 2009)

You should be fine erocker I heard it is a very optimized game.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

Using windows2000, i have to wait for a fix to be able to play it. It installs fine, but before i get to the main menu, i keep getting a pure fuction called R6025 error, whatever the hell that means.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just got home from school and am just starting the DL from there official site(whatisfear.com)


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> I can't wait to get home and try this so I'm downloading it at work.  I hope my rig can run it. (I know it can )
> AMD 64 2800+ OC'd to 2ghz
> 1GB Kingmax DDR-400
> ATI Powercolor 9800SE -no pipe unlock
> ...



Turn everything down to low! I just got done playing it through and it is awesome! It will be even better if I could play it on high settings, but my PII rig is under construction so I can't use that.
I was using a 9600Gt,4GB Ram, and a 3800+ X2 @ 2.0ghz and i can play it on medium.

But when stuff loads in game, it glitches as it pauses for half a second and your frames drop to 0 then they go back up.

This game is awesome, everyone should play it!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Turn everything down to low! I just got done playing it through and it is awesome! It will be even better if I could play it on high settings, but my PII rig is under construction so I can't use that.
> I was using a 9600Gt,4GB Ram, and a 3800+ X2 @ 2.0ghz and i can play it on medium.
> 
> But when stuff loads in game, it glitches as it pauses for half a second and your frames drop to 0 then they go back up.
> ...



I was looking at your screenshots and I was worried... "35 FPS on a PII @1440x900 oh snap this is not looking good"

Thanks for the update


----------



## Jakl (Jan 22, 2009)

Downloading. . . 

cant wait to try it out


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2009)

u2konline said:


> Using windows2000, i have to wait for a fix to be able to play it. It installs fine, but before i get to the main menu, i keep getting a pure fuction called R6025 error, whatever the hell that means.



Visual C++ i do believe


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I was looking at your screenshots and I was worried... "35 FPS on a PII @1440x900 oh snap this is not looking good"
> 
> Thanks for the update



lol yeah, My whole rig is laid out on my bed because I am switching cases. But it was better playing it on my 19" screen than my 24" because I would of gotten lower frame rates. But I am going to record the whole gameplay on my PII on max settings when I get it back together.

But it is a whole lot better to look at when your playing it instead of stairing at my screenies. That is just partial of and the little stuff of the game. PhysX are good, and some of the stuff is real nice. 

But just play it, I don't want to ruin it for you!
Oh yeah, when the ghost starts to attack you, pay attention and shoot it with the shotty so you can pay attention to what happens around you, don't just run through the demo, take your time!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

on 25%, cant wait to play.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> on 25%, cant wait to play.



You will love it!
Suggestion: Use the restroom before you play


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 22, 2009)

Gutted, was at 1.6gb and I closed my browser instead of minimising it!!!! Won't have it till half ten now.....


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think it's better than the original. It hitches sometimes during gun fights, which is really annoying (It's not an issue of my computer, Project Reality stopped doing it once I got more RAM). But the atmosphere is much better and feels more detailed. Plus the "horror" scenes seem larger I guess you could say. It also runs perfectly maxed out @ 1280x1024 w/ 4xAA and 8xAF. BUT, that's probably because of the huge black bars.

That's my issue with the game. It doesn't support 1280x1024, you can even see the bars in Castiel's screens but he's in Widescreen so they aren't as huge. I stood around in the beginning because I thought it was still a cutscene the bars are so huge.

Here's a quote from the readme.

"In order to get the best game play experience, it is not recommended to run F.E.A.R. 2: Project Origin at high resolutions. You should avoid resolutions above 1024x768 for 4:3 displays, 1280x768 for 16:10 displays, and 1280x720 for 16:9 displays on any current generation card. Instead, use the full-screen anti-aliasing (FSAA) option under the Advanced Options menu. This helps improve the visual quality of the final scene without dramatically increasing the amount of work that must be performed."

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Visual C++ i do believe


Already have it install, keep getting the message. I remember in kane and lynch it gave me the same error, so i had to turn my sound acceleration to full to fix the problem. However, in fear this does not work. So i will just wait for a fix over at the 2000 forums and hope to play it. 

Peace


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

Castiel said:


> lol yeah, My whole rig is laid out on my bed because I am switching cases. But it was better playing it on my 19" screen than my 24" because I would of gotten lower frame rates. But I am going to record the whole gameplay on my PII on max settings when I get it back together.
> 
> But it is a whole lot better to look at when your playing it instead of stairing at my screenies. That is just partial of and the little stuff of the game. PhysX are good, and some of the stuff is real nice.
> 
> ...




LOL thanks coach   jk

I'm still surprised it ran that well on the modest system you were using.. 35 fps would be pathetic for a PII but it's commendable for the 3800+ and 9600.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

It works just fine in safe mode , hmmmmmm
pictures/benchmarks coming up.
peace


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

mikek75 said:


> Gutted, was at 1.6gb and I closed my browser instead of minimising it!!!! Won't have it till half ten now.....



That sucks man... really sucks :shadedshu


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 22, 2009)

LOL. just me being a dickhead. I fell off my truck and landed on my head yesterday so I blame that for my forgetfulness.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 22, 2009)

Lopez0101 said:


> I think it's better than the original. It hitches sometimes during gun fights, which is really annoying (It's not an issue of my computer, Project Reality stopped doing it once I got more RAM). But the atmosphere is much better and feels more detailed. Plus the "horror" scenes seem larger I guess you could say. It also runs perfectly maxed out @ 1280x1024 w/ 4xAA and 8xAF. BUT, that's probably because of the huge black bars.
> 
> That's my issue with the game. It doesn't support 1280x1024, you can even see the bars in Castiel's screens but he's in Widescreen so they aren't as huge. I stood around in the beginning because I thought it was still a cutscene the bars are so huge.
> 
> ...



Um, one word.  BETA.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 22, 2009)

The game is less than a month from release. Besides, a demo is a bunk excuse to limit the resolution you can play the game at or to introduce letterboxing. Either way, I hope it's gone in the retail release.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2009)

AsRock said:


> EDIT: There's not even a lean in it ..  If it's like that in retail version i will not be getting it.


If cant lean with it? Can you rock with it?

Edit: Look at Castiel specs. Then look at his fraps FPS. This game is a *system HOG*! I dont see why ether. The graphics seem meh.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

had to redownload the game... for some reason it wouldn't unzip... bad dl..


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are a few pics of the game.


























1920x1200
all maxed
used CCC's 16xAF

I didn't like the controls at all.  I had to change a lot of options to get it to a preference I am comfortable with.  Also, this is first game that didn't detect the side buttons on my mouse.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry. I ain't impressed graphically.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If cant lean with it? Can you rock with it?
> 
> Edit: Look at Castiel specs. Then look at his fraps FPS. This game is a *system HOG*! I dont see why ether. The graphics seem meh.



Stop reading between the lines and read the lines... Castiel already posted that he was using a backup system... 3800+ and 9600gt :shadedshu


----------



## Zehnsucht (Jan 22, 2009)

Either I'm getting old or something, but I thought it was scary as shit. I had to quit when I got to the ghosts, and that's like only two minutes in the game. Are they even killable?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 22, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Stop reading between the line and read the lines... Castiel already posted that he was using a backup system... 3800+ and 9600gt :shadedshu



Then *NEVERMIND!*

I didnt see that.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm, I am having no problems running it at max settings 1400x900. It's a fun game, but it doesn't feel like F.E.A.R. Through the demo, I was rarely scared due to the run and gun style action. I am sure that the full game will be different, but it feels like a COD knock off. I also don't like the Halo like HUD and the Silent hill grainy ness. Dont get me wrong, I loved the demo for what it is, but it doesn't feel like F.E.A.R.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> If cant lean with it? Can you rock with it?
> 
> Edit: Look at Castiel specs. Then look at his fraps FPS. This game is a *system HOG*! I dont see why ether. The graphics seem meh.




No it's not Rocking Rocks world ...  Seems like it needs a lot done to make me happy like the sound.  But still might get it due to the wife liking it lol.  

And you never know they might do what they did  with the 1st and add\change stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Sorry. I ain't impressed graphically.



It is better if you play the game then looking at the screen shots.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

There is a 1280x1024 resolution on my end, however until i get a fix for w2k i can play in Safe mode, but wth you can't change resolutions and keep them in safe mode? I put it on 1280x1024 and it goes back to 640x480.

Anyways, i will be damn to post some photos, too shameful at 640x480 lol, but i do get between 15-30fps in the game , even tho i think at a higher resolution it should be better. I also have everything set on Maximum , but shadows off and AAX2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmm4dBzTQ4Q



Note, there is some slight pausing, i have everything on max, and the game is loading, so you know.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Jan 22, 2009)

hell yea!!
lets see how accurate they were on the recommended system specs* thing


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

I notice it pauses a bit when either about to fight or when the game is loading, but after the area fully loads up, the pausing stops. Doesn't pause alot tho, just loads up in between areas. This game looks better then the other fear games, doesn't seem to be using the old fear engine either. 

Man, i need to get this stuff fix, so i can play at better resolution.
peace


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

I just got done playing a bit of it... I really like how it was made for just a demo. I didn't play but a bit threw it. The lean isn't really a big hit to me, just have to wait to see... 

Waiting for it to be night time before going to much more into it!


----------



## spixel (Jan 22, 2009)

when i rescue that guy after start i fall through the bottom of map and die everytime.. hahhaha


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

Runs fine for me at 1440x900 with my 8600 GTS, wuth the textures at max and the rest a Medium.

Its a good demo.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 22, 2009)

400mb left... Hope this doesn't suck.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 22, 2009)

Hmm, seems that many are reporting some sort of stuttering or pausing problem while in game.  I've read that the game auto saves.  However, the problem is that I haven't been able to use this feature in this demo.  I've tried and I haven't been able to save the game, exit and start the game and continue where I left off.  The demo has always started from the beginning each time I exit out of it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, seems that many are reporting some sort of stuttering or pausing problem while in game.  I've read that the game auto saves.  However, the problem is that this feature can't be used in the demo.  I've tried and I haven't been able to save the game, exit and start the game and continue where I left off.  The demo has always started from the beginning each time I exit out of it.



There is, sometimes there are like one seconds pauses in the game, i dont know why, i just figured it was my system doing it.But it general its very smooth.


----------



## EviLZeD (Jan 22, 2009)

I just completed the demo it looks excellent graphically i can easily max it at 1920 x 1200 with 4 aa and runs very smooth the game it self is okay i found it to be not that amazing but not that bad either.

EDIT:
I was also getting some pausing issues but i thought that was because i accidently let smart defrag on


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 22, 2009)

Im downloading now...never been so excited to get the shit scared out of me


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh ya, and when i DLed the demo from the official site, it didn't leave a desktop icon picture for me, only the app.(doesnt matter tho, i just click on the app and it runs like normal)


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 22, 2009)

WTF!! "This executable file has been corrupted. Please redownload this file."


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 22, 2009)

Runs great at 1920x1080, dunno what that ReadMe file is on about......Liking it so far, seems like it could be a worthy sucessor to the original. Like the enemy AI too, that can make or break a FPS for me.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

I got the same thing Spearman. I deleted all the stuff, ran cleaner, and downloaded it from TPU. Everything is fine now.

Yeah, its loving my system at 1920x1080. smooth too


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

spearman914 said:


> WTF!! "This executable file has been corrupted. Please redownload this file."


 I got that error too.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

Try the official site, tho it may not give you a desktop icon picture.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 22, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Hmm, seems that many are reporting some sort of stuttering or pausing problem while in game.  I've read that the game auto saves.


It autosaves and there is alot of loading in the game, kinda like with the old fear, but its worse now. Just giving you tips and stuff within the game, even when a fight is about to start. But other then that, plays just fine. 

Btw, i wouldn't stay stuttering, its more like pausing/slight loading.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 22, 2009)

i got a lil scared, played about 10 minutes, fricking ulma appeared right in front of me for a split second i was like HOLY F&*@# !~! it feels like old fear,


----------



## kysg (Jan 22, 2009)

Demo is somewhat allright, lack of lean is total downer, granted everyone else thinks it's useless.  Hud is awkward...The only part I lmao'd at is when I shot a car when a guard was next to it and he caught on fire and stopped, dropped, and rolled, then he got back up pulled out a pistol but I shot him a few times and kept wondering what caliber bullets these are in these weapons because they seem to rip through armor in flesh like it's toilet paper...  Being in the POW armor I could understand this, but I dunno maybe I am expecting too much, Character seems to be superhuman now or even more so since he can carry I think it's 5 weapons now??? maybe 4 can't remember, I might play the demo again, but I dunno can't holster a weapon either, I dunno I mixed on it right now.

loads from last save if you happen to die...
shotgun totally bites now...
missile launcher is meh...


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

I never really used the lean in fear.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I never really used the lean in fear.


 As a matter of fact, I don't use lean in any FPS. I just run out and shoot away.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 22, 2009)

Does it run good for everyone? I am going to play this on a Semperon 3000+ and GTX 280


----------



## J-Man (Jan 22, 2009)

You're kidding!?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 22, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does it run good for everyone? I am going to play this on a Semperon 3000+ and GTX 280



Runs good for me at 1440x900 with effects on high and with everything else on Medium and 2xAA, with my QX6700 and 8600 GTS.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 23, 2009)

smooth as butter..


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does it run good for everyone? I am going to play this on a Semperon 3000+ and GTX 280



I just played it on my PII build and holy crud, it is really awesome playing with everything all the way up! Especially with my new 24" LCD


----------



## js01 (Jan 23, 2009)

crossfire doesn't seem to be working too good the logo shows up but i get maybe 5fps more runs better in xp though I tried both.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 23, 2009)

Aye, but if you look at the FAQ in the ReadMe file found in the program folder it says that Crossfire can cause corruption and there is little performance gain. They say they are talking to AMD-ATI about it.


----------



## Rurouni Strife (Jan 23, 2009)

1280x1024 Maxed out (8xAF, no AA) on my little ol' 256mb 3850 and my Lightly OC's x2 5200+ played very very well.  My problem is that stuttering issue here and there, weather its autosave or my video card nearly overheating (didnt tun on fan control).  Graphics look pretty good, lacking some here and there but def. atmospheric.  I also think that it runs so well due to the letterboxing.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 23, 2009)

I played all maxed out
my impressions:SWEET JESUS...


EDIT:I need to tell you guys my experience,lol

Gameplay: Honestly? it's a big step up from the original that I love so much
Story(so far): looks liek it kicks off right after Extraction point sorta, alma is back and she scared the living fuck out of me
graphics:wow never thought it would look any better from the original but it sure as hell does, looks like CoD4 meets RB6 Vegas graphics, something like that(mt favorite parts are when you shoot the glass, it looks like you can pick it up and put it back together again with pieces etc. )

overall:Imma go out and reserve this tonight


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> I played all maxed out
> my impressions:SWEET JESUS...
> 
> 
> ...



That is the same way I felt.
Oh and I already pre-ordered it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 23, 2009)

I got scared on alot of parts in the game, and it seems very optimized(despite the slight pauses and little lag sometimes), finished and loved the first F.E.A.R. and when ever i get some cash and a job, i will be picking this one up.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 23, 2009)

she scared the shit out of me......imma play it again,lol im already hooked


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> she scared the shit out of me......imma play it again,lol im already hooked



Im running through it again also. My brother was watching me play this and his got scared.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jan 23, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Im running through it again also. My brother was watching me play this and his got scared.



lol I was talking to my brother about it on the phone and it gave him memories about the first time he played Resident Evil


----------



## Frizz (Jan 23, 2009)

Downloading the demo now! Woot woot! First time I played FEAR it was on a P4 rig with a radeon ati 9550 128mb.. 

This time I'm prepared >!


----------



## MadClown (Jan 23, 2009)

Im not impressed with the demo, good graphics, somewhat fun firefights, but it pauses every 45 seconds like its loading a new level or something, other than that it ran great, but forces a 16:9 ratio for me so i get black bars and it makes the screen seem tinnier.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 23, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Im not impressed with the demo, good graphics, somewhat fun firefights, but it pauses every 45 seconds like its loading a new level or something, other than that it ran great, but forces a 16:9 ratio for me so i get black bars and it makes the screen seem tinnier.



Those where the two things i also disliked, but i still really loved the demo overall. Should be taken care of in the retail version of the game.


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 23, 2009)

DOWNLOADING! 1038 KB/s I love TPU!


----------



## Nick89 (Jan 23, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Does it run good for everyone? I am going to play this on a Semperon 3000+ and GTX 280



I'd like to see that =]

Additionally: 
Fps with leaning - Heated action-movie shootouts! Clever use of cover in dire situations! Clotheslining men with buckshot!
Fps without leaning - ARG MY FACE WHY GOD IF I COULD ONLY SHOOT FROM A WELL PROTECTED POSITION INSTEAD OF RUNNING INTO MY ENEMY'S FIELD OF FIRE..!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2009)

MadClown said:


> Im not impressed with the demo, good graphics, somewhat fun firefights, but it pauses every 45 seconds like its loading a new level or something, other than that it ran great, but forces a 16:9 ratio for me so i get black bars and it makes the screen seem tinnier.



I got that same loading hitch... same sort of thing Crysis Warhead had it's annoying but I still really enjoyed that demo.. I'll be playing it a few more times for sure. 

Hope crossfire gets sorted out soon.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 23, 2009)

Keeps pausing, pissed me off. Finished the demo though. Best game of 2009.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 23, 2009)

J-Man said:


> Keeps pausing, pissed me off. Finished the demo though. Best game of 2009.



Made me a bit frustrated to.banghead, should get fixed in final version tho.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 23, 2009)

ill be making some game play videos in about 20 minutes..ill post the links to them on xfire.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

I just ran through it a second time, and I noticed something different. While your walking through it, if you don't pay attention a girl follows your way through it the whole time. If you have shadows on, you can see her shadow right behind yours. And there is times where I have caught her the first time and the second time she wasn't there in the same spot. So, the game is pretty random with the ghost and other things, which makes it even better.


----------



## EiSFX (Jan 23, 2009)

Man i'm running this with everything at max and AA and anti at x4 and its all running smooth looks really nice very impressed with the demo except for the constant pausing through out the demo


----------



## Frizz (Jan 23, 2009)

First impressions, 

Mad graphics, kind of looks like left for dead with film grain on but better textures overall. Its more indepth with the story than the first one. 

Can't wait for the full version and how the multiplayer will turn out, hopefully it won't turn out too plain like the first one.+

EDIT: There is a bad stutter that happens though, its like a lag spike when you play online, the whole game just freezes for less than a second or more then just keeps going... hopefully they fix performance issues before the full game comes out


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 23, 2009)

Somebody said it was smooth like butter LMFAO, yea right. Too much pausing, but once the pausing has stop, yea its smooth, but not like butter.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 23, 2009)

I said it was smooth.  when I played it for just a few mins. I just played it again, and the only time I had a pause of any sorts was when the pda had an update.


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 23, 2009)

I have to say I'm not very impressed.  Graphics look kinda dated, compared to games like Farcry 2 and Left4Dead.  I was able to crank all the settings with my Phenom II rig with only a 8800gt, which is a good thing.  I did notice some frame rate dips, nothing major.

Unless this game provides some kind of kick-ass multiplayer, I think I will pass.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Jan 23, 2009)

1.8GB for a demo seems a waste of bandwidth tbh


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2009)

Just got done beating it. I had to grab an athlon x2 to play tho, the semperon couldn't take it. Plays great. Had it all maxed got good frames but it stuttered a lot. I thought it was ok. I probably will wait till it's 20$ tho.


----------



## DonInKansas (Jan 23, 2009)

Nick89 said:


> I'd like to see that =]
> 
> Additionally:
> Fps with leaning - Heated action-movie shootouts! Clever use of cover in dire situations! Clotheslining men with buckshot!
> Fps without leaning - ARG MY FACE WHY GOD IF I COULD ONLY SHOOT FROM A WELL PROTECTED POSITION INSTEAD OF RUNNING INTO MY ENEMY'S FIELD OF FIRE..!



What's funny is, it seemed like the enemies did have a lean button.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 23, 2009)

Zehnsucht said:


> Either I'm getting old or something, but I thought it was scary as shit. I had to quit when I got to the ghosts, and that's like only two minutes in the game. Are they even killable?



Heh, probably  I was too scared to play DOOM III and only played FEAR multiplayer demo. Seeing the little girl trailer was enough for me  This will be too scary as well based on the comments, but want to try what it looks like and plays. Oh and Half-Life 2: Episode One parking garage was awful 

Just poop speed from everywhere. 24Mbit net going to waste downloading just few hundreds of KB. TPU server at least tries to keep up, but goes from 300 to 500 KB/s. I want 1MB/s, hehe.

edit: 6th time charm, but looks like new lan drivers are bad, that download nearly stopped too..





edit2: yeah, bad lan driver. Installed old back and download keeps constant now. Good thing for fear 2 demo, would have been hard to spot otherwise.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Jan 23, 2009)

very nice you guys shed some light on me 9600GT 
so it's playable even on 9600GT


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 23, 2009)

OnBoard said:


> Heh, probably  I was too scared to play DOOM III and only played FEAR multiplayer demo. Seeing the little girl trailer was enough for me  This will be too scary as well based on the comments, but want to try what it looks like and plays. Oh and Half-Life 2: Episode One parking garage was awful
> 
> Just poop speed from everywhere. 24MB net going to waste downloading just few hundreds of KB. TPU server at least tries to keep up, but goes from 300 to 500 KB/s. I want 1MB/s, hehe.
> 
> ...



i was getting 1.6mb down off there official website no problem


----------



## jaxxxon (Jan 23, 2009)

Plays great for me except for stuttering every now and then.  Not sure why it does that.  Demo is VERY short though, took me about 10-15 minutes, but graphics are great IMO and the atmostphere is amazing, very scary.  Wear headphones for maximum effect


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I just ran through it a second time, and I noticed something different. While your walking through it, if you don't pay attention a girl follows your way through it the whole time. If you have shadows on, you can see her shadow right behind yours. And there is times where I have caught her the first time and the second time she wasn't there in the same spot. So, the game is pretty random with the ghost and other things, which makes it even better.



When I played through the first time I noticed that shadow following me.. I was scared the whole way through until I got the mech-suit.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 23, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> i was getting 1.6mb down off there official website no problem



I went to the official site and on the demo button it said "coming soon"  What's even better, got to 1.63GB downloaded and connection time out  Last time I download anything without a download manager


----------



## kysg (Jan 23, 2009)

The mech suit is awesomeness, except for the rockets, allthough it looks they totally stole the idea from quake 4


and hopefully references get made out to what really happens to the point man, Jin, spen, and holiday, because the expansions which I didn't bother aren't canon...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2009)

I ran it maxxed out fine,but still it stutters every now and then,as mentioned above by jaxxon.


----------



## mikek75 (Jan 23, 2009)

Aye, those hitches really get in the way and spoil the overall Fear Factor. I don't think the full game will be any different TBH, its too close to release to fix them. And anyway, if they were easy to fix they would have done so before releasing the demo, doesn't create a good impression.

Mind you, the original FEAR had some hitches. Always in the same places too, and I've tried it on multiple systems so it wasn't my hardware....

Oh yeah, and after reading that bit of the README which said about not running it above 1024x768(4:3) or 1280x720(16:9) etc made absolutely no difference. It was smooth at 1920x1080 in the same way as 1280x720, but still those hitches!!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> When I played through the first time I noticed that shadow following me.. I was scared the whole way through until I got the mech-suit.



Lol, yeah when I got into the Mech Suit I was ok until it started to fade. And I was wondering what was going on and then it was the end of the demo and I got pissed, I wanted more!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 23, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I just ran through it a second time, and I noticed something different. While your walking through it, if you don't pay attention a girl follows your way through it the whole time. If you have shadows on, you can see her shadow right behind yours. And there is times where I have caught her the first time and the second time she wasn't there in the same spot. So, the game is pretty random with the ghost and other things, which makes it even better.





TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> When I played through the first time I noticed that shadow following me.. I was scared the whole way through until I got the mech-suit.



I haven't even made it to the mech suit, game is creeping me out. I'm not sure why, but I have a hard time playing scarey games. FEAR, Bioshock, Dead Space, and now Fear 2. I want to finish all those, but its not happening, haaha


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Lol, yeah when I got into the Mech Suit I was ok until it started to fade. And I was wondering what was going on and then it was the end of the demo and I got pissed, I wanted more!



I wish we could use the suit longer... its pretty cool but it need more features like jumping. I wouldnt want it to be like the suit in Lost Planet. I loved that suit but it wouldnt fit here. 

One thing that bothered me is that the game wont recognize the side buttons of me mouse and the default controls are retarded imo.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I wish we could use the suit longer... its pretty cool but it need more features like jumping. I wouldnt want it to be like the suit in Lost Planet. I loved that suit but it wouldnt fit here.
> 
> One thing that bothered me is that the game wont recognize the side buttons of me mouse and the default controls are retarded imo.



Yeah I know, during the game I was pressing random buttons on my keyboard because I had no Idea what they were, especially to use the grenades and rockets inside the mech suit, I hate having to reach all the way over to hit the "G" key.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2009)

batmang said:


> I haven't even made it to the mech suit, game is creeping me out. I'm not sure why, but I have a hard time playing scarey games. FEAR, Bioshock, Dead Space, and now Fear 2. I want to finish all those, but its not happening, haaha



Of the games you listed only Bioshock gets less scary as you play on. Once you gain more powers you don't get scared.. you just $h1t kick anything that moves. 

I refuse to play Dead Space alone.. 



Castiel said:


> Yeah I know, during the game I was pressing random buttons on my keyboard because I had no Idea what they were, especially to use the grenades and rockets inside the mech suit, I hate having to reach all the way over to hit the "G" key.



Yeah G is a PITA to hit on a regular keyboard ( I use a FANG and it's still annoying) what if you want to strafe right while throwing a grenade ?


----------



## spixel (Jan 23, 2009)

It feels like a mix between dues-ex invisible war , cod4 + some scary game


----------



## Castiel (Jan 23, 2009)

If you still want the demo but the servers are taking to long, just get it on Steam.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 23, 2009)

We need a poll. What I didn't like most was the key binding layout.  
The right mouse button for Melee instead of scope
The 2 side mouse buttons were undetectable 
Keybinding grenade throwing and using rockets in the mech suite is out of reach (G key I think)
I had to re-assign the crouch key
I had to re-assing the melee key

In all it was a complete mess.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 23, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> We need a poll. What I didn't like most was the key binding layout.
> The right mouse button for Melee instead of scope
> The 2 side mouse buttons were undetectable
> Keybinding grenade throwing and using rockets in the mech suite is out of reach (G key I think)
> ...



Oh, I agree. I used the same sertup that I did with the original. I normally put USE on the mouse 4, but it was fine on E since the lean feature was gone.

Melee = Shift
RMB = Zoom
Grenade = MMB


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have the 360 demo also, i hear there is no pausing or lag in that version. I did kind of hate using shift to look down your gun(used to using right click, but in the first fear i never looked down the gun in the whole game)


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 23, 2009)

Yea I was raged when I couldn't use my side mouse buttons, the control scheme does suck balls, shift is sprint, right mouse is scope, grenade is side mouse button(RAGE) and Ctrl is crouch. Plus the robot suit thing killed the game.. Not like it was not fun or anything it just felt WAY out of place..


----------



## stuartb04 (Jan 23, 2009)

just played it.brilliant i think.
controls are weird at first.but i got used to it

same controls as the first game


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Jan 23, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> We need a poll.



I would add a poll but, well, i'm new here and I have no idea how to add one!


----------



## ~The_Dude~ (Jan 23, 2009)

RadeonX2 said:


> very nice you guys shed some light on me 9600GT
> so it's playable even on 9600GT



60+ FPS with my XFX 9600 gt. 
 BTW. This demo was AWESOME.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 23, 2009)

Update !!!!

Rename the demo to FarCry2.exe to enable crossfire. Worked for me with no graphical issues. Here's my fraps log. Max settings but only 4xAF because I forgot to change it. 

2009-01-23 17:13:58 - FarCry2
Frames: 82064 - Time: 620915ms - Avg: 132.166 - Min: 1 - Max: 215

2009-01-23 17:40:17 - FEAR2SPDemo
Frames: 17344 - Time: 252418ms - Avg: 68.711 - Min: 1 - Max: 170


----------



## Nemesis881 (Jan 24, 2009)

wow just played it and...

1. It runs amazingly well on my lower end system.
2. The graphics seem really polished and beautiful. 
3. The intro was somewhat like Bioshock don't you think?  I mean with the fire effects and all...
4. I think this one will be a lot more story oriented. 
5. The sub machine gun reminded me of the p-90 from CS:S, and the shotgun from COD4...

overall still very creepy.  They don't have it sold on me just yet though.... a B- from me.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 24, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea I was raged when I couldn't use my side mouse buttons, the control scheme does suck balls, shift is sprint, right mouse is scope, grenade is side mouse button(RAGE) and Ctrl is crouch. Plus the robot suit thing killed the game.. Not like it was not fun or anything it just felt WAY out of place..


*
grenade is side mouse button(RAGE)* BINGO!!
What's the deal with this game???  I have no grenade button mapped the way I want...


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jan 24, 2009)

Nemesis881 said:


> wow just played it and...
> 
> 1. *It runs amazingly well on my lower end system.*
> 2. The graphics seem really polished and beautiful.
> ...



Man, according to you specs on the list, your computer may be old, yes, but not exactly "lower-end". FEAR 2 just comes to prove that a good PC game can look good and perform well on a varied range of hardware. I think this is a great example to other developers who are lazy and don't really care about making a decent PC counterpart of their game, so congrats to Monolith.

This is a great example that if a game is built for PC from scratch, they can be greatly optimimized. 

But seriously man, don't worry about your computer, it still plenty enough for games  Your PC is far from being low-end! I installed the demo on my cousin's P4 @ 2.6ghz and a 7600gt and it ran fine! now, that's a lower end PC, not yours. So rest easy man, enjoy your PC.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Jan 24, 2009)

MaxAwesome said:


> Man, according to you specs on the list, your computer may be old, yes, but not exactly "lower-end". FEAR 2 just comes to prove that a good PC game can look good and perform good on a varied range of hardware. I think this is a great example to other developers who are lazy and don't really care about making a decent PC counterpart of their game, so congrats to Monolith.
> 
> This is a great example that if a game is built for PC from scratch, they can be greatly optimimized.
> 
> But seriously man, don't worry about your computer, it still plenty enough for games



I think Valve already proved this when Half-life 2 came out, but your right, its nice to see someone else optimizing games well.  
Ehh, I consider my system low-end with all the beastly hardware out now.  Although I did finally cross 6k in 3dmark06 today  .


----------



## MaxAwesome (Jan 24, 2009)

Nemesis881 said:


> I think Valve already proved this when Half-life 2 came out, but your right, its nice to see someone else optimizing games well.
> Ehh, I consider my system low-end with all the beastly hardware out now.  Although I did finally cross 6k in 3dmark06 today  .



ahaha nice! I can't even break the 5k mark on 3Dmark06! My 8600gt DDR2 is holding me back possibly? It's overclocked to hell and back, but still the memory speed won't go beyond 435mhz (870mhz effective). The GDDR3 version has 700mhz DDR3 (1400mhz effective). It makes a huge difference.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 24, 2009)

Well I just finished the demo and it does make me want more.  I'm very interested to see what comes of this.

I ran it Max everything at 1280x1024 and it is beautiful.  Couple of glithchy sceens, but not enough to upset me.  I did get scared a couple times.  I admit it, I jumped twice pretty good.

Great Demo!  Too bad it took longer to dl than actually playing it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 24, 2009)

Some more pics.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2009)

Just some random thoughts on the game. I turned motion blur off and it got a WHOLE lot creepier since I could actually SEE what was making the music jump. Is this game DX10? If not, it's one of the best looking DX9 games that I have ever seen.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 24, 2009)

alright, fiannly finished the game without is crashing or bluescreening my system or not loading the next part of the map! love it...game is creepy made me jump three that bastid alma!!!!! gunz feels good, smooth plays, nice effects, good nice power feeling, robots feels fricking sweet i love blowing enemies to bits all in all game of the year if they keep on track with what the game has showed us so far in the demo!


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Update !!!!
> 
> Rename the demo to FarCry2.exe to enable crossfire. Worked for me with no graphical issues. Here's my fraps log. Max settings but only 4xAF because I forgot to change it.
> 
> ...



Thats it and it runs better? Thats odd.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Thats it and it runs better? Thats odd.



I think the original F.E.A.R was like that. It was meant for Nvidia and changing the exe made it faster.


----------



## olithereal (Jan 24, 2009)

Man the demo was amazing! Makes me call for more! I'll definitively buy this when it comes out. The FPS gameplay is really good and it's quite scary! I jumped a few time, and I really got scared once in the demo. Looking forward to it!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Jan 24, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Thats it and it runs better? Thats odd.



It fools Catalyst into enabling crossfire for the game. Now both GPUs are working and the game runs like it's on wheels. Reviewers rarely do this so it makes many multiGPU reviews invalid. 



ATI ftw


----------



## kysg (Jan 24, 2009)

Man I need to play the original again...


----------



## Castiel (Jan 24, 2009)

kysg said:


> Man I need to play the original again...



I played like 15 min into it and didn't like it, I don't even know what goes on and what the 2nd one even means.


----------



## kysg (Jan 24, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I played like 15 min into it and didn't like it, I don't even know what goes on and what the 2nd one even means.



Okay I'll spoil the story point man is part of FEAR orginization, hunting down paxton fettel, Alma's son, also noting Alma has 2 sons and point man is the other son.

paxton fettel is part of project perseus, the idea of 1 guy controlling a bunch of soldiers. project fails when alma synchs with fettel and he goes nuts.

project is revived by genevieve aristide and synchro event happens and fettel goes apeshit again.

project origin I believe is where the point man underwent the training for heightened reflexes either that or he was born that way.  It's somewhat awkward story.

extraction point and perseus mandate are not canon so no one knows what happens to Spen, Jin, holliday, and the point man.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 24, 2009)

jesus its going to take me 3 hours to download must be full


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 24, 2009)

The first game was really good. This carrys on pretty much the same kind of style the first one had. But in terms of visuals and atmosphere the game is pretty amazing.

The first Demo was quite different from the final game so we will have to wait and see how much better the final will be.


----------



## JC316 (Jan 24, 2009)

kysg said:


> Man I need to play the original again...



I am playing through it myself. I have forgotten where alot of the booga booga moments are, so I find it's terrifying. The thought of a creepy little girl REALLY gets to me, The Ring movies always creeped me.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 24, 2009)

I enjoyed it alot. Graphics are nice but only played it at 1280x1024 with max settings so guess its looking very nice at higher resolutions. Played it on my mates x2 6000/hd 4850 it played over 100fps overall but did tend to freeze at various points, cpu limitation? I'm a big fan of the original and looking forward to playing this when i build my new rig in a couple of months.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 24, 2009)

i hated it. i loved FEAR for its bare bones no nonsense approach. it had great lighting and shadows, muted colors and very elemental / basic gameplay. it was scary and suspenseful. its a true classic

this has none of that. it looks like an updated Condemned, is too busy, and at the end i was riding around in a giant robot

the first was designed and made for the PC, this is obviously done for a console. not knocking consoles, but this is not FEAR. 

unless the full game gives me something somewhat completely different, i won't be getting it. i felt like i was playing Area 51 or Frontlines: Fuel Of War. and thats NOT good :/

generic, second rate shooter and gameplay. meh


----------



## J-Man (Jan 24, 2009)

I hope the pausing problem has gone in the full version.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2009)

I tried the demo again last night. Trying it with my modded Equations. It freaked the hell out of me. Since you could hear even more then what my surround sound did. I can't wait for the full game. No matter how it stacks up to some others thoughts on it.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 24, 2009)

well more darkness, suspense, creepiness, and limbs being blown off would be nice

also too many weapons to choose from for no apparent reason. and they all work pretty much the same. the first game you got to carry a few around, had a couple of grenades. and you got what you needed when you needed it, maybe. other times a simple assault rifle and some duelies would have to do

WHERE ARE MY DUELIES!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

I really don't get where the giant robots come from. I just beat it again, and again the robot part just kills it.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 24, 2009)

i hate that damn robot!

wtf with a robot?

i want to blow some heads off and drive spikes through legs, pinning people to walls and stuff. it doesn't have to be EXACTLY like the original, but build on it. this one just ...arrrgh!!

i will play it again and see if i can find something in it i can like more


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 24, 2009)

nice game i finished demo in about 30mins was lil scary and graphic was awsome


----------



## J-Man (Jan 24, 2009)

I like the start when you melee that guy then get the P90 (or whatever it is) and then those 2 guys break through the glass in slow motion, awesome part.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 24, 2009)

You don't have to use the mech if you don't want to. The developers have stated this multiple times, the suits are optional.


----------



## diddle (Jan 24, 2009)

> I like the start when you melee that guy then get the P90 (or whatever it is) and then those 2 guys break through the glass in slow motion, awesome part.



Too bad that sounds like the best part 
I'm not a fan of the HUD.
Makes it seems like I'm way zoomed out.
The atmosphere is good. Dark, Creepy.  Just it doesn't seem like fear.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 24, 2009)

Remember this guys... Activision/Blizzard still own the rates to everything F.E.A.R. So, with that being done, this game has to have some sort of "jump" in aspic on what goes on... Also, because of the whole Activision/Blizzard thing, the game was, at one time, going to be canned all together...


----------



## Jaffakeik (Jan 24, 2009)

diddle said:


> Too bad that sounds like the best part
> I'm not a fan of the HUD.
> Makes it seems like I'm way zoomed out.
> The atmosphere is good. Dark, Creepy.  Just it doesn't seem like fear.



it seems like FEAR2


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 24, 2009)

i liked the demo.. thought it was really good. Didn't run so well, kind of choppy, but thats because everything was set to max ( i guess) Also because its the demo, not the final version

I think I am going to like this game a lot! I only jump once, when you get out of the movie theater and you have the hand-to-hand tussle with 'big' alma. Creepy


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 24, 2009)

Only things i disliked:
1. The black bars at the top and bottom of the screen, not a big problem but should be taken out of full game.

2. Pausing problem, this really needs to get fixed for the PC version, other then that its smooth as butter.

3. The Mechs(power armor) did feel out of place in the game, it really changed the atmosphere of the game.

But overall it was really good and i will be getting it when ever i get a job and some cash.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 24, 2009)

What's the difference if your riding around in that robot killing shit or if one of the robots comes to kill you? There were robots in the previous games that tried to kill you so now they are introducing it to you. Call it turning the tables. 

Overall i liked the demo. I pretty much had shivers going down my spine the entire way through it. Thinking about it gives me the same affect. 

I like the game. My dad loves the FEAR games and never quits playing them. So he'll love this game. 

Cant wait for Feb 10.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 24, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> What's the difference if your riding around in that robot killing shit or if one of the robots comes to kill you? There were robots in the previous games that tried to kill you so now they are introducing it to you. Call it turning the tables.
> 
> Overall i liked the demo. I pretty much had shivers going down my spine the entire way through it. Thinking about it gives me the same affect.
> 
> ...



I agree with the whole mech thing... i don't get how they take away from the game at all... I quite enjoyed shredding the baddies with those twin cannons... hmmmm... chopped meat


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 24, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> I agree with the whole mech thing... i don't get how they take away from the game at all... I quite enjoyed shredding the baddies with those twin cannons... hmmmm... chopped meat



Its fun, but does take away a bit from the atmosphere F.EA.R. is use to putting out. Once people really play the power armor tho, i am pretty sure everyone will find it enjoyable.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 24, 2009)

I found 2 oddities. One I think is easily fixed the other I simply didn't like.  

Oddity 1
Drop kicking the AI, which kills him is completely noobish for normal difficulty.  All melee type of attacks should stun the opponent AI on the 1st hit and kill the AI on the second hit at normal difficulty.  Only at the hardest difficulty should melee attacks not kill them but stun them enough to get a few shots off or hit him again while stunned in order to incapacitate AI opponents.

Oddity 2
I thought it was odd that the demo enabled vsync which capped me to around 60 FPS.  When I disabled it all the scary parts were no longer visible/apparent.  It appears that slowing the FPS down a bit allowed you to witness those flashbacks more.  Also it allows you to see those quick flashes of those AI images.


----------



## kysg (Jan 24, 2009)

Dunno what your talking about in the last game drop kicking an AI on hardest level killed it so I don't see your issues, if your fist fighting one I could understand, but a slide tackle, drop kick, or bicycle will kill AI's on any level period, heck if you hit one perfectly in the face he will go down.

I am somewhat for the POV armor but if you use it for boss fights or something then it's useless, problem is if you use the POV armor too much, even if you don't have to use the fact that it's their is awkward, POV should only be used like to a minimum extent.
Though like I said I hate the rockets, and I hate the shotgun, I didn't really like the revised heavy though, for some reason he just isn't as imposing as his last incarnation.  If anything he looks like the same height as all other replicas...and the radio chatter from replicas I hope is not absent in the full game the radio chatter was sometimes cool, 

Replicas upon spotting flashlight "Flashlight".
replica 1: "Search this area"
replica 2: "Do you see anything??"
replica 1: "Shut the fuck up"

also I'm not sure about oddity 2 but I got nothing against it probably is better than going to a cutscene, it's probably there for pacing reasons.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jan 24, 2009)

kysg said:


> Dunno what your talking about in the last game drop kicking an AI on hardest level killed it so I don't see your issues, if your fist fighting one I could understand, but a slide tackle, drop kick, or bicycle will kill AI's on any level period, heck if you hit one perfectly in the face he will go down.
> 
> I am somewhat for the POV armor but if you use it for boss fights or something then it's useless, problem is if you use the POV armor too much, even if you don't have to use the fact that it's their is awkward, POV should only be used like to a minimum extent.
> Though like I said I hate the rockets, and I hate the shotgun, I didn't really like the revised heavy though, for some reason he just isn't as imposing as his last incarnation.  If anything he looks like the same height as all other replicas...and the radio chatter from replicas I hope is not absent in the full game the radio chatter was sometimes cool,
> ...


My post wasn't intended to convince you but to show you what I found as a oddity.  My post is more to say that "I don't agree that it should take out opponent AI".  For me it reduces the immersion of the game.  As for the 2nd oddity (based on my setup) I do notice a difference when vsync is used and not used.  For those that plan on buying the game they may need to take this into consideration if they are not getting the level of immersion they were looking for.


----------



## kysg (Jan 24, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> My post wasn't intended to convince you but to show you what I found as a oddity.  My post is more to say that "I don't agree that it should take out opponent AI".  For me it reduces the immersion of the game.



ah I see, I get what your saying but I just have this doubt in my mind about how the devs would handle that, it was bad enough that close range fist fighting almost got you killed a few times because a boot to the gut from a replica did so much damage, same with a butt of a rifle.  shots had to be well timed or done in slowmo.  but I dunno probably just me, I only melee'd when I had the weapon holstered anyways, can't do that in this one.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 24, 2009)

Feels like Fear 3.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 24, 2009)

WOW TPU  bandwith is ASWOME


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 24, 2009)

Yea I was getting 1.3mb/s when I dl'd it.


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Jan 24, 2009)

Wouldn't the pausing come from low memory ram?
I just watch a few videos on youtube from the old fear games and fear 2 demo and other games which used the old fear games, they are running them with Intel Dual cores and stuff, and there was no pausing whatsoever. I just played a game using using one of the fear engines and there is pausing, but not alot. I have 512MB max, so i would expect some pausing. 

So i figure if you have a powerful or good rig, the pausing wouldn't handle. So what is the cause of the pausing? Loading in between levels, etc?

Btw i also notice if you have the visuals too high, that can cause it also.


----------



## kysg (Jan 25, 2009)

I would find that highly illogical, because I got 4gigs of RAM, unless this thing eats up RAM like crysis.

also I'm pretty sure those white things aren't ghosts they are the new and improved nightmares from the last game.

also wondering how many more military projects are going on, seems like Fox was part of a military project called harbinger and that guy had psychic potential, but looks like his life ended early so we'll probably never know.

also this time it's owned by WB no longer owned by activision/blizzard.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 25, 2009)

kysg said:


> Dunno what your talking about in the last game drop kicking an AI on hardest level killed it so I don't see your issues, if your fist fighting one I could understand, but a slide tackle, drop kick, or bicycle will kill AI's on any level period, heck if you hit one perfectly in the face he will go down.
> 
> I am somewhat for the POV armor but if you use it for boss fights or something then it's useless, problem is if you use the POV armor too much, even if you don't have to use the fact that it's their is awkward, POV should only be used like to a minimum extent.
> Though like I said I hate the rockets, and I hate the shotgun, I didn't really like the revised heavy though, for some reason he just isn't as imposing as his last incarnation.  If anything he looks like the same height as all other replicas...and the radio chatter from replicas I hope is not absent in the full game the radio chatter was sometimes cool,
> ...



I love that chatter. I got a good  out of your replica chatter quotes. 

replica 2: "Do you see anything??"
replica 1: "Shut the fuck up" 

Always makes me


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 25, 2009)

OK, after playing some of the demo, I remember why I never played FEAR late at night with the lights off. Damn, scariest series ever, and a damn good demo.


----------



## kysg (Jan 25, 2009)

*Radio Chatter*

You know either you love or you hate it, you have to some extent like Fear's radio chatter, when your running around and when your not bicycle kicking a guard into a wall, or slamming the butt of your rifle in one of their faces, you may be taking the time to sit patiently like a sadistic person and listen to these guys chat away before you bring their impending doom.

e.g. 1 Point man runs into a warehouse area, 3-5 replicas just show up.  Point-man switches to the VK-12.

Replica 1: "Team spread out"
Replica CO: "All available units be on the look for an intruder, he may be in your vicinity"
Replica team: "understood"
Point man sneaks around and takes out 1 of them
Replica 2:"Threat sighted" Head gets blown off by slowmo shot to the head
Replica 3: "We got a man down!!!" "Uuuugh" as he gets shot in the gut by the shotgun
Point man sees the other two hiding out in a corrider and chucks a grenade in there.
Replica 4: "Oh shit!!!" as they both run out. Point man goes slowmo.
Replica 4: "he's too fast" as everything slows down and he eventually gets taken out.
with 1 guy left.
Replica 5: "Need backup now!!"
Pointman catches the replica and he says
Replica 5: "Die motherfucker" but it's too late as the butt of VK-12 slams into his face causing to yell out an agonizing "aaaaahhhh" as he falls to the ground dead.

Sorry I went off topic couldn't resist.


----------



## ShogoXT (Jan 25, 2009)

kysg said:


> You know either you love or you hate it, you have to some extent like Fear's radio chatter, when your running around and when your not bicycle kicking a guard into a wall, or slamming the butt of your rifle in one of their faces, you may be taking the time to sit patiently like a sadistic person and listen to these guys chat away before you bring their impending doom.
> 
> e.g. 1 Point man runs into a warehouse area, 3-5 replicas just show up.  Point-man switches to the VK-12.
> 
> ...



Even better when 1 guy is trying to coordinate the team and another says "He can hear us, shut the F*** up!"


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 25, 2009)

*Shutters*



tigger said:


> I ran it maxxed out fine,but still it stutters every now and then,as mentioned above by jaxxon.



I've played it a couple times and it does shutter every now and again, but it plays better 
then the Crysis demo did before it was released. My runs at Max and 4 aa 1680x1050


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jan 25, 2009)

I got this game running 1680x1050 max settings including 4x AA and 16xAF and I get about 40-50FPS.


----------



## r9 (Jan 25, 2009)

F*****G AMAZING. Great graphic and weapons are great. And it gives 50-60 FPS on 9800GT all max only AA at 2X on 1900x1200. That is called great engine. I was simply blown away. If some says bad thing about this game I`m going to came to your house and spank you in slow motion 
I`m reading about stuttering I did not see any. Couple times it stuttering for 1-2 secconds but I`m hearing the HDD working I guess the Game is loading what is coming. I installed the game on the 8mb cache HDD whitch is not defragmented. So no complaints here.


----------



## RevengE (Jan 27, 2009)

Some of you guys are complaining about stupid things. The demo was great..and the series is great simple as that. Can't wait for the retail version!


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 27, 2009)

This one felt snappier than Perseus Mandate... Excessive frame rate. But yes, there was pauses.

One bad think IMO was the damn GLOW in slowmo. It felt out of place, when the enemies are glowing like a christmas tree... Should be something different to help spotting them, this just felt noobish.

The mech thing is not that bad, but is it just for slaughtering massive masses of replicas? Showing the gore? There should be some "thing" in it that you must use it. Other than "now there is 200 replicas heading your way, use the suit!"

Hopefully in the real game there is some tutorial that has nothing to do with the story/game itself. I got pissed about those PDA help thingies! Of course if you havent ever played an FPS game, the help messages could come in handy. If they include those, there should be on/off option for help.

Lean... In fact, Perseus Mandate was the first game where I used leaning. And that really boosted the gameplay, when I could shoot from behind obstacle... This MUST come to the retail version.

The game introduced some small stuff that was in Perseus Mandate, that your teammates could do but you couldn't. Like knocking down some objects and jumping/sliding over an obstacle with "style". Now that there is very much objects that you can knock down to make a cover, leaning would come to use.

I like to play shooters kinda slow... always looking for cover and shoot the enemies as far is I can. For this style, leaning is a must.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, after playing some of the demo, I remember why I never played FEAR late at night with the lights off. Damn, scariest series ever, and a damn good demo.



hahah, I feel yah, I was the same way.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 27, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> OK, after playing some of the demo, I remember why I never played FEAR late at night with the lights off. Damn, scariest series ever, and a damn good demo.





Castiel said:


> hahah, I feel yah, I was the same way.



Me too ...I was telling my buddy about the scare factor ..he was like ya right ..put the Demo in and lol he is a jumpin fool....


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 27, 2009)

Played the 360 demo and the pauses happen very little in that version.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 28, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Played the 360 demo and the pauses happen very little in that version.



Simply because there is only one hardware spec for them to work on. I heard they developed each version specifically for it's platform. Us PC'ers are getting the skipping because there are so many different pieces of hardware that they can't program for one specific thing.


I just can't wait for this to come out... i'm getting all antsy


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 28, 2009)

fun stuff i beat it in like 5 min ha


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 28, 2009)

well i must say after not liking the demo because it wasn't "FEAR like" enough for me i decided just to take it on its own merit and view it as a game influenced by FEAR and not some sort of sequel or something that was to build on the original

taken like that i enjoyed the demo much more, thought the weapons were cool, the arsenal menu well integrated, and the action fairly intemse. i also liked the way the demo sort of disoriented me in some places. especially at the beginning in the school. i honestly did not know which way i was going much of the time or wtf direction i should be going in those halls. if they can keep that up but also have darker, moodier levels in the complete game i could see myself getting it

my only complaint really are the graphics, lighting, and shadows. small complaint because they are good, but its obviously a console game. almost four years down the road and it seems the original games lighting and shadows and overall presentation for PC looked better. the water for sure, as the water in this game looks pathetic. 

i'll give the full game a shot depending on the reviews, i guess. but taken on its on the demo shows promise as an all new FPS imo


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 28, 2009)

Actual game released in less that 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## Meizuman (Jan 29, 2009)

One thing they did... I don't know about the original but you could never go to toilet in Perseus Mandate. Now you could go there and... there was a head in the toilet seat!! And I got this flash from Dead Space, just look at the arm on the floor 

Weird thing is that on the second time you play, there is no video on that TV screen in one of the classrooms. And all the intel reports for PDA were gone. The diashow was kinda fun... "helper" and there was snake, "playground" and there was brain... and so on.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 29, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> One thing they did... I don't know about the original but you could never go to toilet in Perseus Mandate. Now you could go there and... there was a head in the toilet seat!! And I got this flash from Dead Space, just look at the arm on the floor
> 
> Weird thing is that on the second time you play, there is no video on that TV screen in one of the classrooms. And all the intel reports for PDA were gone. The diashow was kinda fun... "helper" and there was snake, "playground" and there was brain... and so on.



I found that head in the toilet thing very amusing... I went into the bathroom, looked at the floor and was like WTF? Opened the door... bam! head... floating in some blood!


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 29, 2009)

Meizuman said:


> One thing they did... I don't know about the original but you could never go to toilet in Perseus Mandate. Now you could go there and... there was a head in the toilet seat!! And I got this flash from Dead Space, just look at the arm on the floor
> 
> Weird thing is that on the second time you play, there is no video on that TV screen in one of the classrooms. And all the intel reports for PDA were gone. The diashow was kinda fun... "helper" and there was snake, "playground" and there was brain... and so on.


the original for PC was full of that stuff (head in the toilet). ok maybe no heads in toilets...but limbs were readily blown off, heads went flying off, a complete bloody, decapitated mess. i think the head in the toilet here is an homage of sorts to it....but i noticed when i blasted away at AI in the demo although blood goes flying, no limbs / body parts went flying and the walls and floor weren't covered in blood as in the original

the original is very much a horror shooter. forget its expansions, if you have never played the original for PC its a MUST!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2009)

downloading now... too bad i am going to the GFs in the morning or it would have been a perfect day to play... school got closed again because of the snow/ice


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> downloading now... too bad i am going to the GFs in the morning or it would have been a perfect day to play... school got closed again because of the snow/ice



For the past 2 days all the schools have been closed here, tomorrow they open back up.


----------



## kysg (Jan 29, 2009)

damn gotta live in the one state where snow is unheard of.

anyways the Original still will end up being better than this.  I dunno about you all but blasting away a guy with a the vk12 is just awesomeness.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 29, 2009)

Castiel said:


> For the past 2 days all the schools have been closed here, tomorrow they open back up.



it is 3 days for us now  I HOPE that they will be closed again tomorrow so it would only be a 1 day week. I mean hell we already have to make up days anyways


----------



## Castiel (Jan 29, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> it is 3 days for us now  I HOPE that they will be closed again tomorrow so it would only be a 1 day week. I mean hell we already have to make up days anyways



Well your in the upper US, so it is colder there than here.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 29, 2009)

I read the review for this in the latest game pro yesterday... They said it's not as scary as the first, but it has its moments. I believe in the release version you can blow limbs off and pieces of flesh go flying, but im not sure. I sure hope so though... i enjoyed that... 

'hey shotgun to the face!... oh pardon me your face is now on the other side of the room! Oh there's your brain, up on that shelf!'


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

its okay, could be one of those not bad games but not excellent need more time to play it tho

if its cheapo i might get it or if my mates get it on xbox 360 ill see

feels like prey or doom 3 i dunno combat is okay could use a run button tho the guy walks at crawl speed like hes dragging himself or summit

dosnt feel like the first feels different the whole mech section was stupid i couldnt figure out how to work out the rockets felt like it was flung in but could be wrong could turn out to be more than it seems

combat is okay feels a little like COD


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2009)

First off I've had this since the day it came out, second off.....I'm a little bitch and it's scary as $hit! I don't know what it is about the FEAR games as nothing else scares me (honestly you would really think something is truly 100% wrong with me if you've seen the things I've seen IRL).....except these damn games! I have no real idea what exactly it is, but something about it just gets under my skin and scares the $hit out of me to an obscene amount. haha

Now I've put that out there, this game is awesome in pretty much every way. Okay the look sensitivity is definitely too touchy for my tastes even on the lowest setting, but that's really about all that's not to my liking.

KeiranD...there is a run/sprint button in this game. Did you read the controls  hit the Alt key slowpoke 

Hate's creepy little kids....especially girls

 <------ if I was in this situation in real life that would be my first thought only with more blood and less life at the end

Kei


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks Kei, i peeked at the buttons but i missed that one out

no biggie i think ill be getting the game for one it looks a little better than UT3 and runs 3 times better i only get 30-50 on UT3 which frankly is strange as my system isnt that bad

anyway decent game i think ill get it if its average i can play it sell it on if i dont like it much


----------



## Kei (Jan 29, 2009)

This game does run as smooth as silk (60fps at all times with two cores tied behind it's back), but I'm surprised you couldn't run UT3 as well. To me along with COD4, UT3 was one of the most optimized games I'd ever seen released. It just runs incredible no matter what system you're using. Even with my processor speed turned down to 1.8Ghz UT3 ran awesome (this was before the Phenom II which laughs at basically everything ).

Meh, I guess most aps just like me haha.

Kei


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 29, 2009)

i dunno what it is i think its my motherboard i bet if i had a decent mobo id get decent speeds

its defo not the graphics card coz man a gtx260 can handle everything

im going to spend up to £200 on an new cpu and motherboard everything else can stay, might be a phenom II X3 or a X4 depends on what these new boards are like, im not buying intel because core i5 is too long a wait and old core 2 has less upgrade options for the future


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 30, 2009)

oh how february 10th cannot come fast enough... I'm getting bored now that I beat Ninja Gaiden II, and FC2 is just... bleh.  I need this game!


----------



## Muhad (Jan 31, 2009)

It's a great demo, but the MechWarrior stuff seems to be way of track from the story.


----------



## ChromeDome (Jan 31, 2009)

i can't stand that mech stuff. hope they toned it down for the complete game. i do not enjoy that kind of thing at all in my FPS's


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 1, 2009)

I did run the demo and  disliked  it . 

That sudden  appearance of nightmare dreams ,  makes the game play to holds a second place as priority .

If i like just to feel FEAR , i can read the bill  of my credit card , this could do the trick fine.

No way to spent money getting it.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 11, 2009)

kiriakost said:


> I did run the demo and  disliked  it .
> 
> That sudden  appearance of nightmare dreams ,  makes the game play to holds a second place as priority .
> 
> ...



Yeah I played it again last night. If the game is as glitchy as the demo forget it. That was the problem with the other Fear. Skippy even with a top of the line card. The only card that doesn't have that problem is my new one all the others did. Now the new game even does it on this current card. Nothing else does.  Screw that !


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 11, 2009)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I played it again last night. If the game is as glitchy as the demo forget it. That was the problem with the other Fear. Skippy even with a top of the line card. The only card that doesn't have that problem is my new one all the others did. Now the new game even does it on this current card. Nothing else does.  Screw that !



You have played the Real game too?


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 11, 2009)

Finally got the courage to try the demo, has been installed for a while now. Everything maximum with 1680x1050, 4xAA, 16xAF looked and run great. Only problem was I managed to get 20min of playtime in, before I uninstalled it 

This place was enough for me with that ghost thingy messing around, mommy 
http://img45.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=72941_fear2_122_890lo.jpg

Dark room with candle light doesn't help either with that ambient soundtrack through the headphones, hrrr.


----------



## Clutch442 (Feb 13, 2009)

So does anybody know how to autosave the game, so I can stop it and come back later to continue? or do you have to play it all the way through in one sitting?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2009)

It has predetermined save points. You cant save it on your own will.


----------



## boise49ers (Feb 14, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> You have played the Real game too?



No on the demo it glitches. I have everything maxxed, but with my system it should handle it. It handles all other games fine.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 14, 2009)

I dont have demo issues with the final version of the game. Then again, I never noticed issues in the demo.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 14, 2009)

This game is awesome. I swear one level while in the mech thing as I was playing it looked so freaking realistic, I mean it was Cinematic, as if I were watching a movie with great CGI!! I loved it! I think it was an added film grain effect the mech thing has but it was awesome. I'll have to go back and take a screenshot of it, just amazing...


----------

